# Which suit?



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Trying to decide on which ice fishing suit to buy, Clam, Artic Armor, Frabill etc. I really like the Striker Ice suits. Just looking for opinions and if you have a suit, the pros and cons. Also how bulky are they with the built in floatation?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Striker, they're the best out there.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Stearns makes a really nice suit extremely happy with it


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use the Striker Predator and it is awesome. By far my favorite suit. Keeps me warm and dry and not too bulky. I have used Frabill suits as well and liked them but once I went to a Striker Suit I will never use anything else.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a Striker Hardwater & can honestly say it is the best garment I have ever bought - Comfortable, well built & very ergonomic. My first impressions were that it would be to bulky & hot for most Ohio Winters but learned to use the zippered vents when on those long walks pulling a sled (don't seem to notice that bulk) I have been in windy 38 below zero weather & was protected enough to fish outside my shack like a Polar bear. Though something simple, I really like the chest pockets & hand towels that attach to your thigh to keep your hands dry when in the heat of catching & not stinking up your leg. They often discount these & are worth every penny 4 stars!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 on the hardwater. Just got back from Michigan... 20degrees with wind all day and only struggled with the fingers


----------



## Aaron10 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have the striker ice climate and love it. The fact that you can unzip the inside makes it very nice for those warmer days and the inside shell looks great and works nicely as a casual jacket to wear around so you can get some use out of it 3/4th of the year


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Striker Predator never been cold with it on. Even in below zero weather.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Striker seems to be Top-Dog these days


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Striker Predator for me!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

WHat can anyone tell me about the Striker storm boss bib and jacket. Striker has them on clearance for $89 each.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> WHat can anyone tell me about the Striker storm boss bib and jacket. Striker has them on clearance for $89 each.


 Just a rain setup, no float. Marine General has 20% off ice clothing right now, and they carry Striker.

The ONLY good thing about a warm ice season is that there will be lots of leftover inventory at the end of the season, so there will be a better chance to score gear on the cheap. I got my Striker Hardwater bibs and jacket for around $130 each a few years ago at the end of the season.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the Stearns survival suit for the extreme days! I find it kind of bulky! I also use the Artic Armor bibs and coat. It is much more comfortable although it is not CoastGuard approved it is floatable although I have never tested and hope I don't!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Decided on the Predator jacket and bibs, now just praying for ice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

[QUOTE="eyecatchum2, post: 2573103, now just praying for ice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Man I feel good about my Christmas present of a striker predator suit. Just need some ice!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hdwrench said:


> Man I feel good about my Christmas present of a striker predator suit. Just need some ice!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wearing mine on the boat fishing this weekend and I love mine.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Trying to decide on which ice fishing suit to buy, Clam, Artic Armor, Frabill etc. I really like the Striker Ice suits. Just looking for opinions and if you have a suit, the pros and cons. Also how bulky are they with the built in floatation?


i have an arctic armor suit i bought from marks bait shop some years ago. the suit is lightweight and warm. i have never put it to the test, but there are many videos showing the buoyancy of the suit. i have the bib and coat 2 piece, and the only issue i have is a seam on the back of the bib blew out needing resewn. this after a few years of use and a few pounds gained, so all in all i'm happy with it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Striker hands down!

I ordered an artic armor and I was extremely disappointed, very unconformable and zero features, felt like zero thought was put into it, they were one of the first on the market so that could explain why but others have blown them away since then.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Striker hands down!
> 
> I ordered an artic armor and I was extremely disappointed, very unconformable and zero features, felt like zero thought was put into it, they were one of the first on the market so that could explain why but others have blown them away since then.


That's what I thought too after looking at them, and comparing them. For a little more money the Striker blows away the Artic Armor. Just learning how little I need to wear without getting too warm.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

just perchy said:


> i have an arctic armor suit i bought from marks bait shop some years ago. the suit is lightweight and warm. i have never put it to the test, but there are many videos showing the buoyancy of the suit. i have the bib and coat 2 piece, and the only issue i have is a seam on the back of the bib blew out needing resewn. this after a few years of use and a few pounds gained, so all in all i'm happy with it.


I got the same suit from Marks. Mine is red for easy to see. Very warm, and windproof too!


----------

